# Help with my Rimor



## jerseypaul (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi I am new to all of this and have just bought a Rimor Superbrig LHD but have no manual on how to work the panel above the door. I am also looking at installing an oven as it does not have one. Is this easily done.
I had to buy another leisure battery as I dont think it charges when driving. I have also plugged it into the mains at home and am not sure if I need to leave the panel on or off and the led bars on the side of the panel dont seem to be going up
Can any one help me.

Many thanks (newbe)

JerseyPaul


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jersey Paul and welcome to MHF. I used to have a Rimor and know how the panel works but right now am organising the Spanish event so have my hands full. However if no one else comes forward with info soon pm me and when I get back home next week I can advise you. I fitted 2 extra leisure batts on ours and had a small cooker/grill


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jersey Paul and welcome to MHF. I used to have a Rimor and know how the panel works but right now am organising the Spanish event so have my hands full. However if no one else comes forward with info soon pm me and when I get back home next week I can advise you. I fitted 2 extra leisure batts on ours and had a small cooker/grill


----------



## jerseypaul (Apr 5, 2011)

Many thanks all help will be appreciated. I race supermoto and spent the weekend running off the gennie but after the 5 hour drive back to the ferry and sleeping in the car park my leisure battery went down which makes me think that it is not charging. I am also unsure whether to leave the panel on while travelling.

Cheers


----------



## ratmomma (Mar 1, 2011)

Check out the www.rimor.it website. I purchased a 2001 Rimor Sailer 748. Still trying to figure it out. good luck! 
Jeri


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Is your fridge switched off the leisure battery when stopped.

We kept forgetting and the battery soon drains 8O


----------



## ratmomma (Mar 1, 2011)

I am scanning my manual as the print is too small to read. If you'd like a copy send me your email address and I'll post it to you.


----------

